
Clever (YC S12) Confirms $10.3M Raise From Sequoia, Paul Graham - 2arrs2ells
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/18k-schools-and-counting-clever-confirms-10-3m-raise-from-sequoia-paul-graham-as-it-looks-to-build-the-next-big-learning-platform/
======
2arrs2ells
If building the infrastructure to bring technology into schools is something
you'd like to work on, we could use your help! Lots of open positions @
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs) \- or send me
an email (dan@clever.com).

~~~
not_paul_graham
I probably already know the answer to this but just in case I might be wrong:
do you sponsor international candidates [H1B?]

Also kudos on raising the round and good luck!

~~~
2arrs2ells
We're happy to consider international applicants who are willing to relocate
to San Francisco!

~~~
not_paul_graham
That's great to know, will definitely consider applying in the near future.

Thanks for answering!

~~~
2arrs2ells
I'll keep an eye out for an application from not Paul Graham :P

------
hashtree
Congratulations, Clever! Though I am building a competing SaaS which
approaches/solves things a bit differently (e.g. purely functional, event
stream processing based, simple DSLs as lenses on said streams to apply
business rules, ability to push into SISs like IC, non-deterministic client
endpoints with lazy eval (yay, scalaz-stream), execution sharding, dynamic
horizontal scaling via actors, ability to have district data never leave their
DCs, etc), it is nice to see progressive companies in this realm have success
and ultimately make a difference in student outcomes. You are a much needed
breathe of fresh air in education. Here is to hoping that in the future you
branch out and solve more problems (e.g. cross-system analytics seems like a
possible next step with all that juicy data linked) :)

------
minimax
Why is it that some articles about VC investments include valuation info (or
enough information to calculate valuation) and some don't? There is no
valuation information for this particular post. As an outsider, I don't
understand why would a company (or VC) would choose to release or withhold
that information.

------
jph
Clever is a brilliant company: I've had clients in K12 app development for
years and Clever provides a stable target for integrations with student
information systems.

I'm rooting for Clever to grow into higher ed, especially starting with the
edX.org schools. I see enormous potential for integrations among edX open
source software and the various backend university IT systems ranging from
Oracle Business to legacy COBOL to in-house apps built with Java, Ruby,
Python, etc.

~~~
2arrs2ells
Thanks! We have our work cut out for us in K-12 today, but hear frequently
about the need in higher ed.

~~~
purephase
Higher Ed is a whole different fish and the competitors in that space have
resources. I wish you all the luck in the world. I'd love to help out but
nowhere near SF!

------
king_magic
This is awesome. I work in ed tech, for a much, much larger organization, and
it's exciting to see others start to break into the field.

